# Flanco de subida y de bajada en un flip flop.



## Richard209 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hola a todos. Hasta donde sé, la salida de un flip flop se actualiza O con el flanco de subida del clock O con el flanco de bajada .No los dos flancos a la vez(eso tengo entendido). Pero en un ejercicio me piden que la salida del flip flop se actualice cuando el clock pase de 0 a 1 y de 1 a 0.¿Cómo hago esto?. Agradecería que me respondan a la breveda porque en dos días tengo examen. Gracias.


----------



## digitalis (Dic 1, 2008)

Hay modelos que se actualizan por flanco y otros por nivel, que es tu caso.

Saludos y suerte con ese examen.


----------



## elece13 (Dic 1, 2008)

Lee el siguiente tutorial en donde dice "Constantes de tiempo de Establecimiento y de Retención":

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/flip-flops.htm

Ahí encontraras los detectores de transición que necesitas para cada caso.


----------

